# dont bash me



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, this is my final message...i have just as much right to support or not support the president of the united states as anybody else in america, im a tax paying citizen, and i've done a lot for my country and my state including volunteer police work and various supervised police operations. i do not need people telling me what the hell to think about politics and the war in iraq, if someone posts about something in iraq, im free to give my opinion, wether you like it or not, thats not my problem, thats your problem. so seriously, quit with all the liberal bashing, every freaking post about something bad in america always cites a liberal as a cause, thats just not the case, and if you'll take a step out of your shutter and enter reality, you'd see for yourself that that's not the case. i dont pick fights, and what i say i mean, so please, STOP TELLING ME THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM UNPATRIOTIC BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM WHATS WRONG WITH AMERICA BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, the FACT is, i hate bush, and thats not going to change anytime soon by the looks of it, i completely disagree with all his policies and everything he's done so far, i believe he's one of the worst presidents this country has ever seen, and JUST BECAUSE I HATE HIM, DOES NOT MEAN THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS. my cousin, one of the closest people to me, was in iraq for a year and 2 months, i've sent 4 care packages to random troops i dont even know and i've never heard from, which i dont mind, i just like to know that i helped them out...one of my best friends from highschool is over there now and actually sustained an injury to his index finger from a ricochet bullet in a firefight in southern baghdad. 2 of my other friends whom i've known for 3 and 4 years respectively are also in iraq, unharmed as of yet (knock on wood)...believe me, i support the troops, and i dont need jackasses online telling me that i dont, the reason i so passionately despise this war is BECAUSE of the fact that i know these people over there...its BECAUSE i care about these people who are over there...IVE SEEN mothers at their 20 year old sons funeral, all because some cowboy from texas wanted to blow some sh*t up...final word, this is me, you wont change me or how i feel, i can't imagine if one of my friends or my cousin had been killed in action, i can't even speculate as to how i would deal with it...not to mention my other friends or my aunt/uncle and my friends parents...supporting bush does not equate to supporting the troops...i support the troops, i also support pulling out of iraq, and i do NOT support bush...period end of rant, end of discussion.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont know what site you think your on, but last I checked this was a very liberal site and the conservatives were in the minority.









Do you really think posting a thread telling people to stop is really going to make it stop? Its an entertaining thought to think so.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Last time I reviewed the current adminstration, I found Bush was over liberal in some areas. Currectly I don't support the mission, bush, or any government that still hold old authoritarian tendencies. I was very patriotic in the pasted, but now I've mellowed out.

I agree that creating a thread telling people to stop would probably just incite, rather than calm personal opinions about you.


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

Bush=








I don't support bush either.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im not inciting anything, im just trying to be heard, every time i post anything bad about bush someone who claims to be a soldier who was in iraq comes out of the woodwork and tells me to respect the soldiers...close this thread if you want mods, im not looking to incite anything, i just want people to know whats up and why i feel the way i do...because after endless explaining, it just doesnt seem to sink in...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dont sweat it.... You are what makes this country great. It would be boring if everyone had the same opinions.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

as much as you say you are entitled to your own opinion, as are others. I've seen plenty of bashing in the little time I've been here on the right side, from YOU, riderman.

And yes, this site is 75% liberal, IMO.

It makes the thread interesting is right Xe. If everyone was like Bush lied, bush sucks, he's an idiot; Not only would we be "godless"







liberals, but the threads would certainly be pointless to debate about.

So I support America, because I am allowed to have my own opinion.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> im not inciting anything, im just trying to be heard, every time i post anything bad about bush someone who claims to be a soldier who was in iraq comes out of the woodwork and tells me to respect the soldiers...close this thread if you want mods, im not looking to incite anything, i just want people to know whats up and why i feel the way i do...because after endless explaining, it just doesnt seem to sink in...


You don't have respect anyone or anything. Respect is something a person may give voluntary.

Telling people to respect or, is an appeal to fear and telling people they're unpatriotic and un-american because they don't support Bush is a form of ad baculum. Its all emotional mind games. Don't worry with it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Nobody was a bigger supporter of Bush than myself until I saw what a mistake his overthrow of Saddam Hussein was.

Of course I supprt the troops, I had a cousin serve in Iraq (who will be returning) and a friend and a neighbor in the reserves serve there, too.

I just can't support Bush after he made that terrible mistake.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

peeteyPee said:


> Bush=
> 
> 
> 
> ...










, dude u have the right to think whatever the f*uck u want so dont let ppl tell u other wise.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

hey man 
i HATE BUSH 
i SUPPORT OUR TROOPS
and i dont think the war is not right 
i just think were not fighting it right 
we need to blow the desert up without our guys in the way

when i see someone say something like bush rules 
i just figure hes a rich prick whos getting tax breaks cuz hes a republican and we all know how much bush likes to put out for them

i aint not dam hippy liberal (you all can be what you want)
im a democrat 
and i wish CLINTON coulda stayed in office FOREVER


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Yeah I'm sooo mad a neo-Hitler was captured and overthrown

boo hoo

ohh heres a nice pic for your politcal enjoyment.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i dont have a problem w/ you being a liberal, but i have a problem with your um...communication skills. i.e. cussing, name calling, etc. The only reason i'm on this site is because its fun to discuss different points of views. Once somebody says something opposite of what you think its "you F*cking asshole go die in a ditch motherf*cker b*tch @ss" You get the idea.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

--------RSM-------- said:


>


are you serious?

Get a life, and post something that takes some effort, or add to the discussion. Why exactly does it deserve a lock. Do you always speak politically correctly RSM, and when your feelings are hurt, you file a police report?

You are a siss.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Louie D,

What about the 2+ million killed in Rwanda and Darfur?

Oh wait, American Congress decided not only to not help there, but to use their political power to pursuade other nations not to help. Oh well, theres no oil there, only millions of dead people.










Regardless, dont sweat it r1dermon. You make a lot of solid points, and most the time, the best people can do is try to make you look unpatriotic or flame. These are the people who do not understand what patriotism is.

Personally, I would not consider myself a Lib nor a Con, socially I prefer Liberal policies but usually there is no balance. Fiscally, being conservative usually actually creates more opportunity to defeat the core of a problem then syphoning endless amount of cash to it. Because of this, I do nothing but laugh when I see a hardcore conservative battle a hardcore liberal. It usually ends with the Liberal coming up with a half decent idea, and the conservative firing off insults in an attempt to make thier opponent feel inferior and to try to gain support.

You know, in the end, P-Fury really is a great place for a person to grow thier political views...lots of opinions, almost like a small sample of the North American population, just skewed towards the young conservatives a bit. But thats where I round back to the point of saying how valuable r1ders contribution to the political threads really is!









/novel.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

CanuckFormerlyKnownAs~DannyBoy~ said:


> Hey Louie D,
> 
> What about the 2+ million killed in Rwanda and Darfur?
> 
> ...


"Ann Coulter looks like a dude; she has an adam's apple" hmm...just two examples on this site of how liberals can act towards a threat.

Rwanda. Well the left's best buddy Clinton should of stepped in. Well over 100,000 have been arrested and in jail. and many sent to die.

Don't dilude the reasoning for ridding Iraq of Saddamn by asking a retarded question about Rwanda.

Hold on, since we are talking about Iraq, and you brought up Rwanda. What did you Can-ayyy-dians do ,eh?

By the way, on issues that need reasonable thought. Stay upstairs, and shut up, beacuse Canadians opinions just don't matter.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

thats exactly what im talking about...why the hell should you have a right to talk sh*t to dannyboy, about his opinions, and yet you dont give his opinions any weight because he's canadian? its the same damn scenario im talking about with the original rant to start this thread...you posted about removing a neo-hitler leader and how great it was, well, there have been other countries who've been in more shambles than iraq for LONGER, iraq isnt the only place that this kind of crap happens. and more people were killed in africa, more people are in NEED in africa, medicines, education...etc...you're going to dismiss that because you like the idea that iraq is the sole port of terror? this is just rediculous...

please louie d, when you have an opinion about something, post it, when you have an opinion about someONE keep it to yourself.

im sure dannyboy will post the canadian statistics on iraq, but to be real, they dont HAVE to be there, they're there because they're our ALLIES...understand? they're in afghanistan and iraq fighting OUR "conflict". you say support the troops...what, only the american ones?!?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

That was one thread, ANNNND she does have an Adam's Apple








I bring up Rwanda because the situation was 1/20th of a problem that Iraq was, they just didnt have oil. I bring it up because you seem to "concerned" about the well being of Iraqis, and yet you turn a blind eye to the less resourceful tragedies. This war has nothing to do with the freedom of the people in Iraq









What did Canadians do in Rwanda?










Ask him.

Thats cool tho Louie D, just keep pushin Canada away. If America wants to try to put down all its allies, then they can go ahead and do so. To be honest, I think there are a ton of great, interesting people on this site, including you. Its too bad there is such a polarization.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

blah blah blah blah

View attachment 110365


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

DrewBoOty said:


> blah blah blah blah
> 
> View attachment 110365


You buy me eggroll, I love you long time.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

CanuckFormerlyKnownAs~DannyBoy~ said:


> blah blah blah blah
> 
> View attachment 110365


You buy me eggroll, I love you long time.
[/quote]
shrimp or vegetable?

personally, even as an avid meat eater I find the best eggrolls are vegetable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> blah blah blah blah
> 
> View attachment 110365


You buy me eggroll, I love you long time.
[/quote]
shrimp or vegetable?

personally, even as an avid meat eater I find the best eggrolls are vegetable.
[/quote]

Vegetable it is. I'll bring the candles and Jesus Juice.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I'm not the one that was dismissing at first.

One incident, about the apple, lol; but just one example that I can think of off the top of my head. But really, lets be honest; both sides mudsling each other in some ways or another.

Rwanda has 25K people die each year of Aids, and currently over 250K with the epidemic.

I agree there needs to be more aid, but how about more listening. I am a Catholic, but I do believe in the use of condoms. the fact that over half the country is catholic plays a part in non-use of birth control, which spreads the epidemic.

So, there are many other probelms beyond the 800K killed in 94.

Candaaaydian bashing, just mild fun. Don't take too seriously please.

And ridermon, you are the most foul-mouthed individual I know on this site, and you expect to get respect, and turn the tables and cite me for bashing???

You post a thread about how you hate how the right all speak (which is nonsense, how could you use p-fury as an entire representation of the right?), and all they do is bash the opposition, all I ever see you posting is foul-mouthed responses. It just makes your attempt that reasonsing null.

Goodnight all


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks Danny, I really want a eggroll now. Maybe I'll get chinese for lunch tomorrow.. mmm vegetable eggroll, crab rangoon and chicken lo mein. theres also a gangster little thai place close by with awesome spring rolls and pad thai noodles.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no dude, people keep trying to say i dont support the troops, thats complete bs, its like, if you paint your face orange, and then someone comes along and says "hey, your face is blue" then you say, no, its not blue dude, its orange...then a day later, the same person comes along and says, "hey, your face is blue"...after about the 154th time, you think you wouldnt have used a cuss? especially on such an emotional topic as supporting troops who are CLOSE to me...im not sure you understand my feelings on this, and thats fine, just know that i support the troops, not the cause.

as far as being foul mouthed...you've never met me...im much worse in person.









one more thing...you guys are assholes, i just called cathay wok and ordered crab rangoon, lo-main, and general gaou(sp?) chicken...god i love chinese places that are open till 3am with free delivery...hahaha.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

do you put hot mustard or duck sauce on your crab rangoon?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

plain...kicks ass plain and hotter than the surface of the sun...


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


>


don't turn this into an anti bush thread...respect the soldiers.
[/quote]

f*ck you buddy, i have plenty of loved ones overseas being shot at right now, dont tell me what to say or what to think, thats bush's MO, and the only reason they died is because that f*cking idiot in the whitehouse is "staynig the course" when the mission was accomplished 3 f*cking years ago...so just shut the f*ck up you stupid f*cking idiot. respect the soldiers...respect my f*cking fist you ass clown. why dont you respect the f*cking soldiers and support pulling them out of danger. needless danger...f*cking stupid...this is my last post here, this sh*t gets old, f*cking morons can't be changed.
[/quote]

this is from a thread earlier today...you just need to chill and respect other peoples opinions. its just a message board and no one here is making executive decisions.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Louie D said:


> I'm not the one that was dismissing at first.
> 
> One incident, about the apple, lol; but just one example that I can think of off the top of my head. But really, lets be honest; both sides mudsling each other in some ways or another.
> 
> ...


More listening? Are you telling me this? In the 17 years of my life, I have probably read more literature and have been more touched and horrified by this tragedy then most people twice my age.

The Canadian bashing always starts as mild fun. Then it turns into full flaming hidden with the concluding "lol" so it seems innocent, but we can see right through that.

r1der is a passionate guy, hes passionate about his beleifs..something I would consider an honourable trait. "Foul language" doesnt make an opinion lose value in my opinion. Especially in this case, as I believe this rant was justified.

You know, Ive taken a new stance on blaming America for anything. Heres a little story explaining why:

A few nights ago, me and my parents were arguing about Muslims and thier refusal to assimilate (in my words) to Canadian culture. Of course I said that this was a good thing, as Canada's identity is based on multiculturism....anyyyway, eventually we got to the rights of women. My mom was saying how it should be illegal for women to wear those burkas or whatever they are called, because she thinks none of them want to and are being forced to. My rebuttle was that the whole point of freedom of Canada is that we cant force them not to wear it, but we do give them the opportunity to speake out and be free. *The point was that if woman want equal rights, they should stop looking for men to be the ones to make the change. If they want change, it is thier responsibility to be the change. Just like I cant expect America to change its ways, I have to expect my country to be the change.* This doesnt mean I cant spew my hippy sludge in every topic I partake in :laugh: It just means that deep down, I cant expect America to be the ones to fix the UN, or to stop the impending genocide in the Congo, whether they have the power to or not...I have to look to my own country. Which is why I want to be a politician when I grow up :laugh:

/novel: the sequel.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

all of you are really pissing me off. now i am craving almond boneless chicken with some eggrolls and some breadrolls, and chicken fried rice









i wish chinese places were open around ehre right now


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, you're the 5millionth person who's told me to respect the soldiers...what did i say? the soldiers suck? what did i say, they deserved to die?!? no way dude, YOU need to chill and mind your own business, my post had nothing to do with disrespect of soldiers, just an example of how the mission was apparently accomplished in 03 and yet "terrorism" is still as bad as it was then.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> dude, you're the 5millionth person who's told me to respect the soldiers...what did i say? the soldiers suck? what did i say, they deserved to die?!? no way dude, YOU need to chill and mind your own business, my post had nothing to do with disrespect of soldiers, just an example of how the mission was apparently accomplished in 03 and yet "terrorism" is still as bad as it was then.


wow...you are rediculous.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, go for it...i'll take my chinese all day...damn its been a while since i bit into a nice hotass crab rangoon. [email protected] whoever brought up chinese food.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

DrewBoOty said:


> Thanks Danny, I really want a eggroll now. Maybe I'll get chinese for lunch tomorrow.. mmm vegetable eggroll, crab rangoon and chicken lo mein. theres also a gangster little thai place close by with awesome spring rolls and pad thai noodles.
> 
> Decisions decisions.


Dude, Im still planning on taking that trip down the east coast this year, you owe me that eggroll...

I kinda want some Pho







Im goin to go make a cup-o-soup.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

CanuckFormerlyKnownAs~DannyBoy~ said:


> Thanks Danny, I really want a eggroll now. Maybe I'll get chinese for lunch tomorrow.. mmm vegetable eggroll, crab rangoon and chicken lo mein. theres also a gangster little thai place close by with awesome spring rolls and pad thai noodles.
> 
> Decisions decisions.


Dude, Im still planning on taking that trip down the east coast this year, you owe me that eggroll...

I kinda want some Pho







Im goin to go make a cup-o-soup.
[/quote]
funny you mention cause I'm going to shenandoah this weekend. hahaha! sucks to be you in your cold and snowy canadian village! muahahaha.

you'll have to let me know around when you are coming down because toronto is on my agenda sometime this summer, you might be heading for the states as I'm heading for canada.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hey, i might be headed up to toronto this summer as well, sometime in august...just to keep you canaydianz in check, and make sure that depression isnt the number one killer after that crazy edmonton series...anyway...chinese ETA is in like 5-10 minutes...w00t.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

crazy, i'm shooting for august too. :O

mines a bit more personal though.. I have to kill elTwitcho.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I dont know what site you think your on, but last I checked this was a very liberal site and the conservatives were in the minority.


And I'm the pope, Mike belongs to the race of super intelligent crab people bent on destroying the earth, and the sky is actually technicolor and not blue at all









EDIT: Woah, wait, what? Kill Twitcho?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

holy fuckin speak of the devil!



elTwitcho said:


> I dont know what site you think your on, but last I checked this was a very liberal site and the conservatives were in the minority.


And I'm the pope, Mike belongs to the race of super intelligent crab people bent on destroying the earth, and the sky is actually technicolor and not blue at all









EDIT: Woah, wait, what? Kill Twitcho?
[/quote]
For not getting me my print.









It's ok, I'll just sample your fine candian brew and herbs instead.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I can't get the colours to come out right, my printer sucks. I'll show you when you're up, I'm not comfortable sending out a sub standard print


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

That why I moved to this area, I am teh Twitch hunterz. But hes so hard to find, can you help me?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

and as i bite into this steaming hot delectable chinese ball of goodness, my memory shutters back to a time when i was distraught with rage, and all my hopes had perished into a hellish canyon of smoke and magma, feathering the weight as i try to hold. the grasp lets go, and my pressure releases into the atmosphere, once again i can breath as life is occuring, overcome, i shiver with joy, and the one momentous object that could save me from the grasp of anger, has been devoured.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

CanuckFormerlyKnownAs~DannyBoy~ said:


> That why I moved to this area, I am teh Twitch hunterz. But hes so hard to find, can you help me?


I'm crafty, it may look like I'm hiding in the tiger pen, but in fact that tiger is hiding in the twitcho pen


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


>


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Louie D said:


> Yeah I'm sooo mad a neo-Hitler was captured and overthrown
> 
> boo hoo
> 
> ohh heres a nice pic for your politcal enjoyment.


If you think that is the reason why we invaded... you are dumb beyond belief.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> Yeah I'm sooo mad a neo-Hitler was captured and overthrown
> 
> boo hoo
> 
> ohh heres a nice pic for your politcal enjoyment.


If you think that is the reason why we invaded... you are dumb beyond belief.
[/quote]

And the Union didnt enter the Civil War to end slavery...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Yeah I'm sooo mad a neo-Hitler was captured and overthrown
> 
> boo hoo
> 
> ohh heres a nice pic for your politcal enjoyment.


If you think that is the reason why we invaded... you are dumb beyond belief.
[/quote]

And the Union didnt enter the Civil War to end slavery...









[/quote]

So.......?

The Civil War was a horrible thing. Poor choice to support your argument Ex. Do we have to go back to discussing if Lincoln was great or tyrannical? I hate these discussions









Revisit Rwanda (because LouieD didn't answer that issue sufficiently).

So what if Clinton dropped the ball? f*ck him too. f*ck Clinton and f*ck Bush for not dealing with a true human crisis.

Oh no, I appear to not have a side to be on! I'm not cursing Democrats or Republicans?

I'm so lost! 
I have no sense of identity!

God, you guys can be so dense.

Right wing=intolerably stupid, Left wing=intolerably annoying.

Good night now.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

dude this is a a freakin fish message board..why do you care what anybody thinks of you and your ideas? does it matter that much to? you can't sleep at night cause a member said you don't support the troops or bush..damn what this world coming too when people make theres lives out of the net..serious man..step back..take a breath..if your old enough..crack open a beer and relax...no need to stress...

on a side note..wtf..."another dumbass with a new name"..hahha..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> Yeah I'm sooo mad a neo-Hitler was captured and overthrown
> 
> boo hoo
> 
> ohh heres a nice pic for your politcal enjoyment.


If you think that is the reason why we invaded... you are dumb beyond belief.
[/quote]

And the Union didnt enter the Civil War to end slavery...









[/quote]

So.......?

The Civil War was a horrible thing. Poor choice to support your argument Ex. Do we have to go back to discussing if Lincoln was great or tyrannical? I hate these discussions








[/quote]

Not my point Tom. My point being that we went into the civil war for one thing, but rallied around something else completly diffrent (some thing worth fighting for).... <--- my point
Lincoln was a republican, of course he was great


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Yeah I'm sooo mad a neo-Hitler was captured and overthrown
> 
> boo hoo
> 
> ohh heres a nice pic for your politcal enjoyment.


If you think that is the reason why we invaded... you are dumb beyond belief.
[/quote]

And the Union didnt enter the Civil War to end slavery...









[/quote]

So.......?

The Civil War was a horrible thing. Poor choice to support your argument Ex. Do we have to go back to discussing if Lincoln was great or tyrannical? I hate these discussions








[/quote]

Not my point Tom. My point being that we went into the civil war for one thing, but rallied around something else completly diffrent (some thing worth fighting for).... <--- my point
Lincoln was a republican, of course he was great :rasp:








[/quote]

Yeah, that's a fine and valid point. But serendipity doesn't justify an unjust war.

Also, many dumb people think that is the reason for the war. It is shameful to confuse all the dummies out there. Most people are dumb, so it's a clever strategy really...

I like the word 'serendipity'


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ps- Lincoln was both great and a tyrant.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> ps- Lincoln was both great and a tyrant.


Dude, do you type with one finger at a time? I waited for that post?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> ps- Lincoln was both great and a tyrant.:rasp:


Dude, do you type with one finger at a time? I waited for that post?









:rasp:
[/quote]

you ever write a really witty post then proof read it and it didnt sound anything like it did in your head? Well, ya... I experienced that a minute ago and had to erase the whole paragraph. Anyways, we should start a civil war topic soon. Im interested to see peoples covil war knowledge.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> I like the word 'serendipity'


i liked the movie...miss kate beckinsale...nummy


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> ps- Lincoln was both great and a tyrant.:rasp:


Dude, do you type with one finger at a time? I waited for that post?









:rasp:
[/quote]

you ever write a really witty post then proof read it and it didnt sound anything like it did in your head? Well, ya... I experienced that a minute ago and had to erase the whole paragraph. Anyways, we should start a civil war topic soon. Im interested to see peoples covil war knowledge.
[/quote]

Ah, that makes more sense.







I'll admit to knowing less than I want to know about it. It's not a simple situation but victors do write the history books... I'd say that our History classes lack real info regarding the civil war, the viet nam war, and the race riots. But remember that public schools are 'government schools'

I like the word 'nummy' too.

f*ck, I've got to go to bed.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Danny Boy - "LISTEN" as in, people in Rwanda need to do more listening, and be more proactive about their lives, LISTEN to the missionaries (not in a religious sense, I don't believe people should be coerced to believe anything they don't want to, but moral ethics, ie: cleanliness, sexual protection, better ways to farm, maybe even industrialize, humanitary aid, etc. I was not attacking you for not listening. I knew I should have addressed that more clearly. My fault.

Ridermon- I don't hate you for disliking Bush, and I completely understand your stance on the war. It's not uncommon in this country to have an opinion against war. Who honestly wants war?? I don't. Do I support our troops? Yes.

Do I think if Kerry won, we would have been out of there by now. Probably, but civil unrest would still exist. I am more of a mild conservative. I want to vote who will do better for the US for me; In 2008, I will be a seinor in College, with little income, and hopefully a job lined up. As a registered Republican, I'm not sure registering as one was the right choice, but not the worst mistake of my life.

It's fun to debate but here's the war that exists in America right now

FRIGGEN' price to LIVE; in a home. WTF IS THIS?

My parents bought their house at 180, now its up to 425K in 7 years. It really didn't feel like that long, and I know the market could be having a bubble that is slowly deflating; but what about in six years or so, when I go to purchase a house. It will be rediculous. =(


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Louie D said:


> Hey Louie D,
> 
> What about the 2+ million killed in Rwanda and Darfur?
> 
> ...


"Ann Coulter looks like a dude; she has an adam's apple" hmm...just two examples on this site of how liberals can act towards a threat.

Rwanda. Well the left's best buddy Clinton should of stepped in. Well over 100,000 have been arrested and in jail. and many sent to die.

Don't dilude the reasoning for ridding Iraq of Saddamn by asking a retarded question about Rwanda.

Hold on, since we are talking about Iraq, and you brought up Rwanda. What did you Can-ayyy-dians do ,eh?

By the way, on issues that need reasonable thought. Stay upstairs, and shut up, beacuse Canadians opinions just don't matter.
[/quote]
Yes Ann Coulter does have an adam's apple.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

> i hate bush


I don't hate bush, I just prefer shaved more.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

No one's arguing that; Lol. I'm just pointing out that mudslinging, and attacks come from both sides.

In addition, cursing and bad mouthing is a reflection of your intellegence. So if someone wants to throw a few fucks or ass's in there; So be it. But, please, do not make it the core of your argument. ESP, if you are drawing attention to yourself by making a thread called DONT BASH ME cause im a LIBBY


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

Louie D said:


> Danny Boy - "LISTEN" as in, people in Rwanda need to do more listening, and be more proactive about their lives, LISTEN to the missionaries (not in a religious sense, I don't believe people should be coerced to believe anything they don't want to, but moral ethics, ie: cleanliness, sexual protection, better ways to farm, maybe even industrialize, humanitary aid, etc. I was not attacking you for not listening. I knew I should have addressed that more clearly. My fault.
> 
> Ridermon- I don't hate you for disliking Bush, and I completely understand your stance on the war. It's not uncommon in this country to have an opinion against war. Who honestly wants war?? I don't. Do I support our troops? Yes.
> 
> ...


man you forget your dad was maken peanuts when he bought his house 
and now he is prolly maken alot more 
in 6 years after your done with school 
you better be maken 6 figures
if not you wasted your time and should find a chick wo can support you 
like i did
1 other thing 
the bubble will never deflate 
everyone needs a home 
just like everyone needs a car 
if you think about those 2 lines 
then find a job 
unless you went to school to be a laywer or doctor 
those 2 fields are the best 
weather you do repairs for cars or homes 
or sellem 
youll always have a job and a good steady paycheck

oh and BTW even if kerry got in we would still be at war 
you dont think bush and his oil wouldnt have payed him off 
there all scumbags

BTW lincon was a ****


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Not my point Tom. My point being that we went into the civil war for one thing, but rallied around something else completly diffrent (some thing worth fighting for).... <--- *my point
> Lincoln was a republican, of course he was great :*rasp:


Even if you buy the absurd notion that the North rallied around freeing slaves(most northerners wanted black people out of their states entirely), how could you establish greatness through being a Republican? You need to research who's funding the great GOP party's political camapigns and see who they're in bed with. That is where 90% of their policy comes from: legalized bribery.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> ok, this is my final message...i have just as much right to support or not support the president of the united states as anybody else in america, im a tax paying citizen, and i've done a lot for my country and my state including volunteer police work and various supervised police operations. i do not need people telling me what the hell to think about politics and the war in iraq, if someone posts about something in iraq, im free to give my opinion, wether you like it or not, thats not my problem, thats your problem. so seriously, quit with all the liberal bashing, every freaking post about something bad in america always cites a liberal as a cause, thats just not the case, and if you'll take a step out of your shutter and enter reality, you'd see for yourself that that's not the case. i dont pick fights, and what i say i mean, so please, STOP TELLING ME THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM UNPATRIOTIC BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM WHATS WRONG WITH AMERICA BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, the FACT is, i hate bush, and thats not going to change anytime soon by the looks of it, i completely disagree with all his policies and everything he's done so far, i believe he's one of the worst presidents this country has ever seen, and JUST BECAUSE I HATE HIM, DOES NOT MEAN THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS. my cousin, one of the closest people to me, was in iraq for a year and 2 months, i've sent 4 care packages to random troops i dont even know and i've never heard from, which i dont mind, i just like to know that i helped them out...one of my best friends from highschool is over there now and actually sustained an injury to his index finger from a ricochet bullet in a firefight in southern baghdad. 2 of my other friends whom i've known for 3 and 4 years respectively are also in iraq, unharmed as of yet (knock on wood)...believe me, i support the troops, and i dont need jackasses online telling me that i dont, the reason i so passionately despise this war is BECAUSE of the fact that i know these people over there...its BECAUSE i care about these people who are over there...IVE SEEN mothers at their 20 year old sons funeral, all because some cowboy from texas wanted to blow some sh*t up...final word, this is me, you wont change me or how i feel, i can't imagine if one of my friends or my cousin had been killed in action, i can't even speculate as to how i would deal with it...not to mention my other friends or my aunt/uncle and my friends parents...supporting bush does not equate to supporting the troops...i support the troops, i also support pulling out of iraq, and i do NOT support bush...period end of rant, end of discussion.


HOMELAND SECURITY IS ON TO YOU...


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

Louie D said:


> Yeah I'm sooo mad a neo-Hitler was captured and overthrown
> 
> boo hoo
> 
> ohh heres a nice pic for your politcal enjoyment.


IM WITH YOU MAN! ONE LESS IDIOT OUT OF POWER. BUSH DID WHAT HE NEEDED TO DO. RESPOND TO ACTS OF TERRIORISM LIKE NEVER BEFORE BY ACTION. I TAKE MY HAT OF TO HIM FOR BEING BOLD ENOUGH TO BE THE MAN NOBODY LIKES B/C HE'S GOING TO WAR ON SOMTHIN BIGGER THAN HE COULD IMAGINE. HE TRIED TO DO THE RIGHT THING, AND HE DID, JUST NOT AS WELL AS SOME OF US WOULD HAVE LIKED. I FOR ONE WOULDN'T HAVE SENT IN ANY TROOPS. I WOULD HAVE CALLED UP THE AIRFORCE AND GOT ALL OF OUR BLACKBIRDS, F-18 * F-22 RAPTORS INTO THE AIR, AND BLEW THAT WHOLE SIDE OF THE WORLD UNDER WATER. AND THEN ASKED AMERICA TO PRAY FOR THE LOST INNOCENT. BUT THEN AGAIN THATS WHY IM NOT PRESIDENT. LOL. BUT I SUPPORT BUSH, AND WHAT HE'S DONE AND TRIED TO DO MISTAKES AND ALL.

ICEMAN!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

....you dont have to shout...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Louie D said:


>


are you serious?

Get a life, and post something that takes some effort, or add to the discussion. Why exactly does it deserve a lock. Do you always speak politically correctly RSM, and when your feelings are hurt, you file a police report?

You are a siss.
[/quote]
Im just saying, how would everyone feel If I talked bad of John Kerry? what then? would people complain to me If I talked bad of John Edwards?????????????? Probably. and to answer your last question, No.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Fargo said:


> Not my point Tom. My point being that we went into the civil war for one thing, but rallied around something else completly diffrent (some thing worth fighting for).... <--- my point.
> *Lincoln was a republican, of course he was great :*rasp:


Even if you buy the absurd notion that the North rallied around freeing slaves(most northerners wanted black people out of their states entirely), how could you establish greatness through being a Republican? You need to research who's funding the great GOP party's political camapigns and see who they're in bed with. That is where 90% of their policy comes from: legalized bribery.
[/quote]

I cant even make a joke any more? I even included the smiley and everything this time. Most northeners? Big assumption there. Hell, most southerns didnt care about the slavery issue... Nor see them as "slaves".


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

What exactly do yous consider liberal??

My views:

Gay Marrage- who the fawk cares? how would it effect YOUR life is 2 people that love eachother want to get married?

Abortion- an awfull thing that should only be a last resort, BUT no government has the right to tell anyone they can or can't do it!!

The war- a complete cluster F**K!! IMO the administration has handled it very poorly and didn't think it through AT ALL!! I am glad as anyone that Sadam has been removed but now look at what is going on!! It is not going to get better anytime soon,









As for spending, I'd rahtwer see money go twards education and healthcare than war, and political BS. I happen to belive in helping people out that are in need, how can anyone tell me that that is wrong??


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Not my point Tom. My point being that we went into the civil war for one thing, but rallied around something else completly diffrent (some thing worth fighting for).... <--- my point.
> *Lincoln was a republican, of course he was great :*rasp:


Even if you buy the absurd notion that the North rallied around freeing slaves(most northerners wanted black people out of their states entirely), how could you establish greatness through being a Republican? You need to research who's funding the great GOP party's political camapigns and see who they're in bed with. That is where 90% of their policy comes from: legalized bribery.
[/quote]

I cant even make a joke any more? I even included the smiley and everything this time. Most northeners? Big assumption there. Hell, most southerns didnt care about the slavery issue... Nor see them as "slaves".
[/quote]
These days only a few on this site can see something as a joke while others take it seriously.
Like Louie D taking the lock seriously.
I thought of changing my avatar to the republican elephant, because I am conservative, but I knew all the haters would start complaining, so I didn't put it. Im not the kind of person that hates people for being Democrat, or Liberal, but you dont say you hate Bush just because he is in the opposite political party. People are allowed to hate people, but there has to be a reason to it. You have a right to hate bush If you dont agree with his views, which is how R1Dermon hates him, and I respect that.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> What exactly do yous consider liberal??
> 
> My views:
> 
> ...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> What exactly do yous consider liberal??
> 
> As for spending, I'd rahtwer see money go twards education and healthcare than war, and political BS. I happen to belive in helping people out that are in need, how can anyone tell me that that is wrong??


Well, in a way, this war IS going towards education, healthcare, nation building, securing the worlds economy etc.....its just going on elsewhere.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

diddye said:


> What exactly do yous consider liberal??
> 
> As for spending, I'd rahtwer see money go twards education and healthcare than war, and political BS. I happen to belive in helping people out that are in need, how can anyone tell me that that is wrong??


Well, in a way, this war IS going towards education, healthcare, nation building, securing the worlds economy etc.....its just going on elsewhere.
[/quote]

Yesterday while on a job I was talking to my customer about politics. She had on cnn so I figured she was somewhat interested. We got to talking about the diffrent parties and the 08 election. She said she hoped Hillary ran. I figured she was a socialist herself so I asked her a few questions. She didnt agree with a single one I asked. When I told her these were Hillarys views she came back as said, "So what... i was raised democrat, I will never not vote for a Democrat". Needless to say that was the end of our political discussion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

For those of you who dont feel like doing a full thread recap, I will post the highlights of this thread:



> I'm crafty, it may look like I'm hiding in the tiger pen, but in fact that tiger is hiding in the twitcho pen





> So.......?
> 
> The Civil War was a horrible thing. Poor choice to support your argument Ex. Do we have to go back to discussing if Lincoln was great or tyrannical? I hate these discussions
> 
> ...





> I don't hate bush, I just prefer shaved more.





> HOMELAND SECURITY IS ON TO YOU...





> The war- a complete *cluster F**K!!*


Twitcho Pen..."No you didnt"....CLUSTER f*ck....classics


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


>


Ex, would you just give him a blowjob already so we can impeach him ?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


>


Ex, would you just give him a blowjob already so we can impeach him ?








[/quote]

Sorry, but im not of that persuasion. However, I would GLADLY give the twins a good once over... In the name of National Security of course


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


>


Ex, would you just give him a blowjob already so we can impeach him ?








[/quote]

Sorry, but im not of that persuasion. 
[/quote]

Glad to hear that. To be honest, I was beginning to get a bit worried with you posting Bush's pics everytime someone criticizes the "leader". Bush lied about WMDs ? Oh well - here is his picture, take that !

Do you see a lot of liberals on here incessantly posting Hillary's portraits ? I am sure you've read about Joseph Stalin and his cult of personality, right ?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

And before you go calling either of the Bush twins ugly...

Heres your little liberal pin up gal





































Ron Mexico said:


>


Ex, would you just give him a blowjob already so we can impeach him ?








[/quote]

Sorry, but im not of that persuasion. 
[/quote]

Glad to hear that. To be honest, I was beginning to get a bit worried with you posting Bush's pics everytime someone criticizes the "leader". Bush lied about WMDs ? Oh well - here is his picture, take that !

Do you see a lot of liberals on here incessantly posting Hillary's portraits ? I am sure you've read about Joseph Stalin and his cult of personality, right ?








[/quote]

... Im a brainwashed Republican. I am programmed to post that exact picture every time a liberal goes Bush bashing.
















Heres a pic im saving up for a SPECIAL occassion. Ill give you a sneak peak







Its f*cking classic. I want to snail mail it to the senate/house minority leadership


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Atleast shes actually a woman :laugh:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Good ol mario err.. stalin.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Im reading HER new book. I would LOVE to send it to you to read once im done with it Danny.









See, US & Canadian relations are better than ever.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> ... Im a brainwashed Republican. I am programmed to post that exact picture every time a liberal goes Bush bashing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We know, Ex, we know...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ron Mexico said:


> ... Im a brainwashed Republican. I am programmed to post that exact picture every time a liberal goes Bush bashing.:rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We know, Ex, we know...








[/quote]
touche, thats good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Im reading HER new book. I would LOVE to send it to you to read once im done with it Danny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send it over. But only if you promise to read a book that I send you


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Watch out, Danny is going to send you something from the Oprah book club.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't get Coulter. Why is that dude always so angry ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

I was thinking of these two:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> ... Im a brainwashed Republican. I am programmed to post that exact picture every time a liberal goes Bush bashing.:rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We know, Ex, we know...








[/quote]

ROFL!









In reality, I dont watch fox news. Maybe 30mins worth a week.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

"into the wild" is that the guy in your sig?

that dude is dumb







lets go into the arctic and sh*t with just some rice


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

DrewBoOty said:


> "into the wild" is that the guy in your sig?
> 
> that dude is dumb
> 
> ...


Yea, thats him. Read the book tho. He was naive, but he was also an amazing person. A role model for society in my opinion


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> What exactly do yous consider liberal??
> 
> As for spending, I'd rahtwer see money go twards education and healthcare than war, and political BS. I happen to belive in helping people out that are in need, how can anyone tell me that that is wrong?? *Disagree. Too many people today think the government owes them. Im against social programs such as healthcare, welfare, and believe education should be privatized.*


[/quote]

So, you don't belive in people getting educated? IMO you giving you an education IS a responsability of the government, as well as in the best interest of the country. In order to keep a strong economy you have to have educated people. I grew up in a working middle class family and my parents couldn't afford private school, nor should children have to go to a private school to get an education.

Growing up I had a few poor friends, raised by single mothers that struggled to make ends meet. How could you not support an education program to help people like that get an education in some sort of vocation or trade to better themselves. My friends mothers worked, but had no education so all they could do was work in grocery stores, and other non skilled jobs. I would rather see money spen to give these people a chance to better themselves, NOT A HANDOUT... as the old saying goes "give a man a fish and he will eat for the night, teach a man to fish and he will never go hungry" How can you have no capacity for such things? Do you not care about the well being of your fellow man?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I got a book I want you to read next time you go DEEP into the woods danny.

How to survive

by Christopher McCandless


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

it actually was a very interesting book on how he could give up all his riches to go venture out in the wild...I think he was a bit unprepared.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

As for healthcare, how can you expect someone that makes minimum wage to be able to afford healthcare? Surely you can't expect poor people to just go without?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> As for healthcare, how can you expect someone that makes minimum wage to be able to afford healthcare? Surely you can't expect poor people to just go without?


No, the poor come over to Canada every year to get thier free flu shots :laugh:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> As for healthcare, how can you expect someone that makes minimum wage to be able to afford healthcare? Surely you can't expect poor people to just go without?


No, the poor come over to Canada every year to get thier free flu shots :laugh:
[/quote]

You can have them. Ill be damned if I will pay more tax so I can baby someone. I work hard to better MYSELF and those I CHOSE TO.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> As for healthcare, how can you expect someone that makes minimum wage to be able to afford healthcare? Surely you can't expect poor people to just go without?


No, the poor come over to Canada every year to get thier free flu shots :laugh:
[/quote]

You can have them. Ill be damned if I will pay more tax so I can baby someone. I work hard to better MYSELF and those I CHOSE TO.
[/quote]

It's not about "babying" anyone. there are simply people in this and everyother country that don't make much money. For all the money that is taken from my hard earned paychecks I'd like to see it go to help people in need rather than feed a system of corupt politicians that care only about themselves and the power they wield.

I just don't get it.. Conservatives are all about christianity yet they don't want to help someone in need??

Not very Christ like is it?


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> ok, this is my final message...i have just as much right to support or not support the president of the united states as anybody else in america, im a tax paying citizen, and i've done a lot for my country and my state including volunteer police work and various supervised police operations. i do not need people telling me what the hell to think about politics and the war in iraq, if someone posts about something in iraq, im free to give my opinion, wether you like it or not, thats not my problem, thats your problem. so seriously, quit with all the liberal bashing, every freaking post about something bad in america always cites a liberal as a cause, thats just not the case, and if you'll take a step out of your shutter and enter reality, you'd see for yourself that that's not the case. i dont pick fights, and what i say i mean, so please, STOP TELLING ME THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM UNPATRIOTIC BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM WHATS WRONG WITH AMERICA BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, the FACT is, i hate bush, and thats not going to change anytime soon by the looks of it, i completely disagree with all his policies and everything he's done so far, i believe he's one of the worst presidents this country has ever seen, and JUST BECAUSE I HATE HIM, DOES NOT MEAN THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS. my cousin, one of the closest people to me, was in iraq for a year and 2 months, i've sent 4 care packages to random troops i dont even know and i've never heard from, which i dont mind, i just like to know that i helped them out...one of my best friends from highschool is over there now and actually sustained an injury to his index finger from a ricochet bullet in a firefight in southern baghdad. 2 of my other friends whom i've known for 3 and 4 years respectively are also in iraq, unharmed as of yet (knock on wood)...believe me, i support the troops, and i dont need jackasses online telling me that i dont, the reason i so passionately despise this war is BECAUSE of the fact that i know these people over there...its BECAUSE i care about these people who are over there...IVE SEEN mothers at their 20 year old sons funeral, all because some cowboy from texas wanted to blow some sh*t up...final word, this is me, you wont change me or how i feel, i can't imagine if one of my friends or my cousin had been killed in action, i can't even speculate as to how i would deal with it...not to mention my other friends or my aunt/uncle and my friends parents...supporting bush does not equate to supporting the troops...i support the troops, i also support pulling out of iraq, and i do NOT support bush...period end of rant, end of discussion.


Here we go again................Oh, poor me. People don't like me-call me names. I hate BUSH blah, blah, blah, those dang rich oil people blah, blah, why won't they like, let me just sit around............collect a check.............toak on my splif. Damn rich people...can't they pay my way. I think if we didn't have a government and, you know, just live in the way of love and the great spirit. I CARE man.................slurp, slurp, uh, slurp, I C.......ARE.

Why do we have boarders, anyway? We din't cross the border-the border crossed us! Man I hope I make it as an artist. I'll get by on my HEMP clothing sales for now..........man this is all busssshhess fault, man. I hope NADER wins next time...........










Can't we just stick to fish, please?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

jaxx said:


> ok, this is my final message...i have just as much right to support or not support the president of the united states as anybody else in america, im a tax paying citizen, and i've done a lot for my country and my state including volunteer police work and various supervised police operations. i do not need people telling me what the hell to think about politics and the war in iraq, if someone posts about something in iraq, im free to give my opinion, wether you like it or not, thats not my problem, thats your problem. so seriously, quit with all the liberal bashing, every freaking post about something bad in america always cites a liberal as a cause, thats just not the case, and if you'll take a step out of your shutter and enter reality, you'd see for yourself that that's not the case. i dont pick fights, and what i say i mean, so please, STOP TELLING ME THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM UNPATRIOTIC BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM WHATS WRONG WITH AMERICA BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, the FACT is, i hate bush, and thats not going to change anytime soon by the looks of it, i completely disagree with all his policies and everything he's done so far, i believe he's one of the worst presidents this country has ever seen, and JUST BECAUSE I HATE HIM, DOES NOT MEAN THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS. my cousin, one of the closest people to me, was in iraq for a year and 2 months, i've sent 4 care packages to random troops i dont even know and i've never heard from, which i dont mind, i just like to know that i helped them out...one of my best friends from highschool is over there now and actually sustained an injury to his index finger from a ricochet bullet in a firefight in southern baghdad. 2 of my other friends whom i've known for 3 and 4 years respectively are also in iraq, unharmed as of yet (knock on wood)...believe me, i support the troops, and i dont need jackasses online telling me that i dont, the reason i so passionately despise this war is BECAUSE of the fact that i know these people over there...its BECAUSE i care about these people who are over there...IVE SEEN mothers at their 20 year old sons funeral, all because some cowboy from texas wanted to blow some sh*t up...final word, this is me, you wont change me or how i feel, i can't imagine if one of my friends or my cousin had been killed in action, i can't even speculate as to how i would deal with it...not to mention my other friends or my aunt/uncle and my friends parents...supporting bush does not equate to supporting the troops...i support the troops, i also support pulling out of iraq, and i do NOT support bush...period end of rant, end of discussion.


Here we go again................Oh, poor me. People don't like me-call me names. I hate BUSH blah, blah, blah, those dang rich oil people blah, blah, why won't they like, let me just sit around............collect a check.............toak on my splif. Damn rich people...can't they pay my way. I think if we didn't have a government and, you know, just live in the way of love and the great spirit. I CARE man.................slurp, slurp, uh, slurp, I C.......ARE.

Why do we have boarders, anyway? We din't cross the border-the border crossed us! Man I hope I make it as an artist. I'll get by on my HEMP clothing sales for now..........man this is all busssshhess fault, man. I hope NADER wins next time...........










Can't we just stick to fish, please?
[/quote]

Dude...that was completely hypocritical...you say he is whining, and you push your point with more whining?

Jaxx, I dont care if you were a soldier or a janitor, try to show a little respect to other members. If you dont like the Lounge, why not just stay out of it? Its quite easy, really...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

jaxx said:


> ok, this is my final message...i have just as much right to support or not support the president of the united states as anybody else in america, im a tax paying citizen, and i've done a lot for my country and my state including volunteer police work and various supervised police operations. i do not need people telling me what the hell to think about politics and the war in iraq, if someone posts about something in iraq, im free to give my opinion, wether you like it or not, thats not my problem, thats your problem. so seriously, quit with all the liberal bashing, every freaking post about something bad in america always cites a liberal as a cause, thats just not the case, and if you'll take a step out of your shutter and enter reality, you'd see for yourself that that's not the case. i dont pick fights, and what i say i mean, so please, STOP TELLING ME THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM UNPATRIOTIC BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM WHATS WRONG WITH AMERICA BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, the FACT is, i hate bush, and thats not going to change anytime soon by the looks of it, i completely disagree with all his policies and everything he's done so far, i believe he's one of the worst presidents this country has ever seen, and JUST BECAUSE I HATE HIM, DOES NOT MEAN THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS. my cousin, one of the closest people to me, was in iraq for a year and 2 months, i've sent 4 care packages to random troops i dont even know and i've never heard from, which i dont mind, i just like to know that i helped them out...one of my best friends from highschool is over there now and actually sustained an injury to his index finger from a ricochet bullet in a firefight in southern baghdad. 2 of my other friends whom i've known for 3 and 4 years respectively are also in iraq, unharmed as of yet (knock on wood)...believe me, i support the troops, and i dont need jackasses online telling me that i dont, the reason i so passionately despise this war is BECAUSE of the fact that i know these people over there...its BECAUSE i care about these people who are over there...IVE SEEN mothers at their 20 year old sons funeral, all because some cowboy from texas wanted to blow some sh*t up...final word, this is me, you wont change me or how i feel, i can't imagine if one of my friends or my cousin had been killed in action, i can't even speculate as to how i would deal with it...not to mention my other friends or my aunt/uncle and my friends parents...supporting bush does not equate to supporting the troops...i support the troops, i also support pulling out of iraq, and i do NOT support bush...period end of rant, end of discussion.


Here we go again................Oh, poor me. People don't like me-call me names. I hate BUSH blah, blah, blah, those dang rich oil people blah, blah, why won't they like, let me just sit around............collect a check.............toak on my splif. Damn rich people...can't they pay my way. I think if we didn't have a government and, you know, just live in the way of love and the great spirit. I CARE man.................slurp, slurp, uh, slurp, I C.......ARE.

Why do we have boarders, anyway? We din't cross the border-the border crossed us! Man I hope I make it as an artist. I'll get by on my HEMP clothing sales for now..........man this is all busssshhess fault, man. I hope NADER wins next time...........










Can't we just stick to fish, please?
[/quote]

considering my post was not all that intellectual, i find it rather surprising that the intellectual capacity that it did contain completely flew over your head...i can also see that you like to generalize, like, so you like bush? you're a ******* that drives a beat up ford 150 and fucks his sister when his mom is out of town.

and yes, the civil war was about slavery exodus, i've been in this debate before and i'd be happy to point you to some declaration of causes of georgia, south carolina, and texas, amongst others, which clearly state that the main cause of seceeding from the USA was because of the government imposing on their right to own slaves...it can be skewed both ways really, was it about states rights? or was it about slavery? i say slavery since that is what was banned and thats what the south so desperately wanted to keep instated.


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> ok, this is my final message...i have just as much right to support or not support the president of the united states as anybody else in america, im a tax paying citizen, and i've done a lot for my country and my state including volunteer police work and various supervised police operations. i do not need people telling me what the hell to think about politics and the war in iraq, if someone posts about something in iraq, im free to give my opinion, wether you like it or not, thats not my problem, thats your problem. so seriously, quit with all the liberal bashing, every freaking post about something bad in america always cites a liberal as a cause, thats just not the case, and if you'll take a step out of your shutter and enter reality, you'd see for yourself that that's not the case. i dont pick fights, and what i say i mean, so please, STOP TELLING ME THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM UNPATRIOTIC BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM WHATS WRONG WITH AMERICA BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, the FACT is, i hate bush, and thats not going to change anytime soon by the looks of it, i completely disagree with all his policies and everything he's done so far, i believe he's one of the worst presidents this country has ever seen, and JUST BECAUSE I HATE HIM, DOES NOT MEAN THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS. my cousin, one of the closest people to me, was in iraq for a year and 2 months, i've sent 4 care packages to random troops i dont even know and i've never heard from, which i dont mind, i just like to know that i helped them out...one of my best friends from highschool is over there now and actually sustained an injury to his index finger from a ricochet bullet in a firefight in southern baghdad. 2 of my other friends whom i've known for 3 and 4 years respectively are also in iraq, unharmed as of yet (knock on wood)...believe me, i support the troops, and i dont need jackasses online telling me that i dont, the reason i so passionately despise this war is BECAUSE of the fact that i know these people over there...its BECAUSE i care about these people who are over there...IVE SEEN mothers at their 20 year old sons funeral, all because some cowboy from texas wanted to blow some sh*t up...final word, this is me, you wont change me or how i feel, i can't imagine if one of my friends or my cousin had been killed in action, i can't even speculate as to how i would deal with it...not to mention my other friends or my aunt/uncle and my friends parents...supporting bush does not equate to supporting the troops...i support the troops, i also support pulling out of iraq, and i do NOT support bush...period end of rant, end of discussion.


Here we go again................Oh, poor me. People don't like me-call me names. I hate BUSH blah, blah, blah, those dang rich oil people blah, blah, why won't they like, let me just sit around............collect a check.............toak on my splif. Damn rich people...can't they pay my way. I think if we didn't have a government and, you know, just live in the way of love and the great spirit. I CARE man.................slurp, slurp, uh, slurp, I C.......ARE.

Why do we have boarders, anyway? We din't cross the border-the border crossed us! Man I hope I make it as an artist. I'll get by on my HEMP clothing sales for now..........man this is all busssshhess fault, man. I hope NADER wins next time...........










Can't we just stick to fish, please?
[/quote]

considering my post was not all that intellectual, i find it rather surprising that the intellectual capacity that it did contain completely flew over your head...i can also see that you like to generalize, like, so you like bush? you're a ******* that drives a beat up ford 150 and fucks his sister when his mom is out of town.

and yes, the civil war was about slavery exodus, i've been in this debate before and i'd be happy to point you to some declaration of causes of georgia, south carolina, and texas, amongst others, which clearly state that the main cause of seceeding from the USA was because of the government imposing on their right to own slaves...it can be skewed both ways really, was it about states rights? or was it about slavery? i say slavery since that is what was banned and thats what the south so desperately wanted to keep instated.
[/quote]
If you don't respect us for our hemp wearing ways, then we are going to take our toys and go home!

Blah, balh, blah.

Isn't it time to drop the F-bomb again to prop up your arguments?
You have your views-I have mine.
And yes I did serve in the United States Navy-what have you done? What are you going to do? Toke up?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> and yes, *the civil war was about slavery* exodus, i've been in this debate before and i'd be happy to point you to some declaration of causes of georgia, south carolina, and texas, amongst others, which clearly state that the main cause of seceeding from the USA was because of the government imposing on their right to own slaves...it can be skewed both ways really, was it about states rights? or was it about slavery? i say slavery since that is what was banned and thats what the south so desperately wanted to keep instated.


No the war was not about slavery. Secession was largely about slavery, but not the war itself. Secession was also about oppressive tarrifs and the relationship of states to the federal govt. You are correct that declarations of causes referred in large part to slavery, but as I've argued before on these debates, just about every liberal nation, as well as non-liberal ones, was able to end slavery without the deaths of 600,000 people, and the maiming of countless others. You really think a bloody war was the only way to end slavery, when it was economic remuneration which helped absolve it in other nations? Lincoln would have gone to war regardless, because he inherited Webster's and Clay's twisted notion that states derived their power through the consent of the federal govt, when constitutionaly it is actually the reverse. Consoliodation of power and economic strongarming caused the war, while you are right that slavery played a large role in secession. And if you don't think African-Americans were killed during the sacking of cities such as Columbia or Atlanta, guess again. 
You are correct about Bush though, and actually the Neocons have a large amount of Lincoln envy, becuase Lincoln violated the constitution endlessly.


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Fargo said:


> and yes, *the civil war was about slavery* exodus, i've been in this debate before and i'd be happy to point you to some declaration of causes of georgia, south carolina, and texas, amongst others, which clearly state that the main cause of seceeding from the USA was because of the government imposing on their right to own slaves...it can be skewed both ways really, was it about states rights? or was it about slavery? i say slavery since that is what was banned and thats what the south so desperately wanted to keep instated.


No it was not, secession was largely about slavery, but not the war itself. Secession was also about oppressive tarrifs and the relationship of states to the federal govt. You are correct that declarations of causes referred in large part to slavery, but as I've argued before on these debates, just about every liberal nation, as well as non-liberal ones, was able to end slavery without the deaths of 600,000 people, and the maiming of countless others. You really think a bloody war was the only way to end slavery, when it was economic remuneration which helped absolve it in other nations? Lincoln would have gone to war regardless, because he inherited Webster's and Clay's twisted notion that states derived their power through the consent of the federal govt, when constitutionaly it is actually the reverse. Consoliodation of power and economic strongarming caused the war, while you are right that slavery played a large role in secession. And if you don't think African-Americans were killed during the sacking of cities such as Columbia or Atlanta, guess again. 
You are correct about Bush though, and actually the Neocons have a large amount of Lincoln envy, becuase Lincoln violated the constitution endlessly.
[/quote]
Thank you for not dropping the F-bomb. Whether we agre or not Fargo, you are articulate. Well done.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

jaxx said:


> ok, this is my final message...i have just as much right to support or not support the president of the united states as anybody else in america, im a tax paying citizen, and i've done a lot for my country and my state including volunteer police work and various supervised police operations. i do not need people telling me what the hell to think about politics and the war in iraq, if someone posts about something in iraq, im free to give my opinion, wether you like it or not, thats not my problem, thats your problem. so seriously, quit with all the liberal bashing, every freaking post about something bad in america always cites a liberal as a cause, thats just not the case, and if you'll take a step out of your shutter and enter reality, you'd see for yourself that that's not the case. i dont pick fights, and what i say i mean, so please, STOP TELLING ME THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM UNPATRIOTIC BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM WHATS WRONG WITH AMERICA BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, the FACT is, i hate bush, and thats not going to change anytime soon by the looks of it, i completely disagree with all his policies and everything he's done so far, i believe he's one of the worst presidents this country has ever seen, and JUST BECAUSE I HATE HIM, DOES NOT MEAN THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS. my cousin, one of the closest people to me, was in iraq for a year and 2 months, i've sent 4 care packages to random troops i dont even know and i've never heard from, which i dont mind, i just like to know that i helped them out...one of my best friends from highschool is over there now and actually sustained an injury to his index finger from a ricochet bullet in a firefight in southern baghdad. 2 of my other friends whom i've known for 3 and 4 years respectively are also in iraq, unharmed as of yet (knock on wood)...believe me, i support the troops, and i dont need jackasses online telling me that i dont, the reason i so passionately despise this war is BECAUSE of the fact that i know these people over there...its BECAUSE i care about these people who are over there...IVE SEEN mothers at their 20 year old sons funeral, all because some cowboy from texas wanted to blow some sh*t up...final word, this is me, you wont change me or how i feel, i can't imagine if one of my friends or my cousin had been killed in action, i can't even speculate as to how i would deal with it...not to mention my other friends or my aunt/uncle and my friends parents...supporting bush does not equate to supporting the troops...i support the troops, i also support pulling out of iraq, and i do NOT support bush...period end of rant, end of discussion.


Here we go again................Oh, poor me. People don't like me-call me names. I hate BUSH blah, blah, blah, those dang rich oil people blah, blah, why won't they like, let me just sit around............collect a check.............toak on my splif. Damn rich people...can't they pay my way. I think if we didn't have a government and, you know, just live in the way of love and the great spirit. I CARE man.................slurp, slurp, uh, slurp, I C.......ARE.

Why do we have boarders, anyway? We din't cross the border-the border crossed us! Man I hope I make it as an artist. I'll get by on my HEMP clothing sales for now..........man this is all busssshhess fault, man. I hope NADER wins next time...........










Can't we just stick to fish, please?
[/quote]

considering my post was not all that intellectual, i find it rather surprising that the intellectual capacity that it did contain completely flew over your head...i can also see that you like to generalize, like, so you like bush? you're a ******* that drives a beat up ford 150 and fucks his sister when his mom is out of town.

and yes, the civil war was about slavery exodus, i've been in this debate before and i'd be happy to point you to some declaration of causes of georgia, south carolina, and texas, amongst others, which clearly state that the main cause of seceeding from the USA was because of the government imposing on their right to own slaves...it can be skewed both ways really, was it about states rights? or was it about slavery? i say slavery since that is what was banned and thats what the south so desperately wanted to keep instated.
[/quote]
If you don't respect us for our hemp wearing ways, then we are going to take our toys and go home!

Blah, balh, blah.

Isn't it time to drop the F-bomb again to prop up your arguments?
You have your views-I have mine.
And yes I did serve in the United States Navy-what have you done? What are you going to do? Toke up?








[/quote]

Going a bit off topic, but if you actually believe that the marijuana habit is only specific to liberals, you're a bit naieve... that's almost as silly as saying that the only cokeheads and alcoholics are republicans.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

jaxx said:


> ok, this is my final message...i have just as much right to support or not support the president of the united states as anybody else in america, im a tax paying citizen, and i've done a lot for my country and my state including volunteer police work and various supervised police operations. i do not need people telling me what the hell to think about politics and the war in iraq, if someone posts about something in iraq, im free to give my opinion, wether you like it or not, thats not my problem, thats your problem. so seriously, quit with all the liberal bashing, every freaking post about something bad in america always cites a liberal as a cause, thats just not the case, and if you'll take a step out of your shutter and enter reality, you'd see for yourself that that's not the case. i dont pick fights, and what i say i mean, so please, STOP TELLING ME THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM UNPATRIOTIC BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM WHATS WRONG WITH AMERICA BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, the FACT is, i hate bush, and thats not going to change anytime soon by the looks of it, i completely disagree with all his policies and everything he's done so far, i believe he's one of the worst presidents this country has ever seen, and JUST BECAUSE I HATE HIM, DOES NOT MEAN THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS. my cousin, one of the closest people to me, was in iraq for a year and 2 months, i've sent 4 care packages to random troops i dont even know and i've never heard from, which i dont mind, i just like to know that i helped them out...one of my best friends from highschool is over there now and actually sustained an injury to his index finger from a ricochet bullet in a firefight in southern baghdad. 2 of my other friends whom i've known for 3 and 4 years respectively are also in iraq, unharmed as of yet (knock on wood)...believe me, i support the troops, and i dont need jackasses online telling me that i dont, the reason i so passionately despise this war is BECAUSE of the fact that i know these people over there...its BECAUSE i care about these people who are over there...IVE SEEN mothers at their 20 year old sons funeral, all because some cowboy from texas wanted to blow some sh*t up...final word, this is me, you wont change me or how i feel, i can't imagine if one of my friends or my cousin had been killed in action, i can't even speculate as to how i would deal with it...not to mention my other friends or my aunt/uncle and my friends parents...supporting bush does not equate to supporting the troops...i support the troops, i also support pulling out of iraq, and i do NOT support bush...period end of rant, end of discussion.


Here we go again................Oh, poor me. People don't like me-call me names. I hate BUSH blah, blah, blah, those dang rich oil people blah, blah, why won't they like, let me just sit around............collect a check.............toak on my splif. Damn rich people...can't they pay my way. I think if we didn't have a government and, you know, just live in the way of love and the great spirit. I CARE man.................slurp, slurp, uh, slurp, I C.......ARE.

Why do we have boarders, anyway? We din't cross the border-the border crossed us! Man I hope I make it as an artist. I'll get by on my HEMP clothing sales for now..........man this is all busssshhess fault, man. I hope NADER wins next time...........










Can't we just stick to fish, please?
[/quote]

considering my post was not all that intellectual, i find it rather surprising that the intellectual capacity that it did contain completely flew over your head...i can also see that you like to generalize, like, so you like bush? you're a ******* that drives a beat up ford 150 and fucks his sister when his mom is out of town.

and yes, the civil war was about slavery exodus, i've been in this debate before and i'd be happy to point you to some declaration of causes of georgia, south carolina, and texas, amongst others, which clearly state that the main cause of seceeding from the USA was because of the government imposing on their right to own slaves...it can be skewed both ways really, was it about states rights? or was it about slavery? i say slavery since that is what was banned and thats what the south so desperately wanted to keep instated.
[/quote]
If you don't respect us for our hemp wearing ways, then we are going to take our toys and go home!

Blah, balh, blah.

Isn't it time to drop the F-bomb again to prop up your arguments?
You have your views-I have mine.
And yes I did serve in the United States Navy-what have you done? What are you going to do? Toke up?








[/quote]

always good to know who the ones are that only joined for the fact that they can claim, "i was in the navy, what have you done?"...i've done plenty of stuff for this country and for my state. and yes, i have my views, you have yours, what are you gonna do? go rail your sister while your moms out of town?


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> ok, this is my final message...i have just as much right to support or not support the president of the united states as anybody else in america, im a tax paying citizen, and i've done a lot for my country and my state including volunteer police work and various supervised police operations. i do not need people telling me what the hell to think about politics and the war in iraq, if someone posts about something in iraq, im free to give my opinion, wether you like it or not, thats not my problem, thats your problem. so seriously, quit with all the liberal bashing, every freaking post about something bad in america always cites a liberal as a cause, thats just not the case, and if you'll take a step out of your shutter and enter reality, you'd see for yourself that that's not the case. i dont pick fights, and what i say i mean, so please, STOP TELLING ME THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM UNPATRIOTIC BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM WHATS WRONG WITH AMERICA BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, the FACT is, i hate bush, and thats not going to change anytime soon by the looks of it, i completely disagree with all his policies and everything he's done so far, i believe he's one of the worst presidents this country has ever seen, and JUST BECAUSE I HATE HIM, DOES NOT MEAN THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS. my cousin, one of the closest people to me, was in iraq for a year and 2 months, i've sent 4 care packages to random troops i dont even know and i've never heard from, which i dont mind, i just like to know that i helped them out...one of my best friends from highschool is over there now and actually sustained an injury to his index finger from a ricochet bullet in a firefight in southern baghdad. 2 of my other friends whom i've known for 3 and 4 years respectively are also in iraq, unharmed as of yet (knock on wood)...believe me, i support the troops, and i dont need jackasses online telling me that i dont, the reason i so passionately despise this war is BECAUSE of the fact that i know these people over there...its BECAUSE i care about these people who are over there...IVE SEEN mothers at their 20 year old sons funeral, all because some cowboy from texas wanted to blow some sh*t up...final word, this is me, you wont change me or how i feel, i can't imagine if one of my friends or my cousin had been killed in action, i can't even speculate as to how i would deal with it...not to mention my other friends or my aunt/uncle and my friends parents...supporting bush does not equate to supporting the troops...i support the troops, i also support pulling out of iraq, and i do NOT support bush...period end of rant, end of discussion.


Here we go again................Oh, poor me. People don't like me-call me names. I hate BUSH blah, blah, blah, those dang rich oil people blah, blah, why won't they like, let me just sit around............collect a check.............toak on my splif. Damn rich people...can't they pay my way. I think if we didn't have a government and, you know, just live in the way of love and the great spirit. I CARE man.................slurp, slurp, uh, slurp, I C.......ARE.

Why do we have boarders, anyway? We din't cross the border-the border crossed us! Man I hope I make it as an artist. I'll get by on my HEMP clothing sales for now..........man this is all busssshhess fault, man. I hope NADER wins next time...........










Can't we just stick to fish, please?
[/quote]

considering my post was not all that intellectual, i find it rather surprising that the intellectual capacity that it did contain completely flew over your head...i can also see that you like to generalize, like, so you like bush? you're a ******* that drives a beat up ford 150 and fucks his sister when his mom is out of town.

and yes, the civil war was about slavery exodus, i've been in this debate before and i'd be happy to point you to some declaration of causes of georgia, south carolina, and texas, amongst others, which clearly state that the main cause of seceeding from the USA was because of the government imposing on their right to own slaves...it can be skewed both ways really, was it about states rights? or was it about slavery? i say slavery since that is what was banned and thats what the south so desperately wanted to keep instated.
[/quote]
If you don't respect us for our hemp wearing ways, then we are going to take our toys and go home!

Blah, balh, blah.

Isn't it time to drop the F-bomb again to prop up your arguments?
You have your views-I have mine.
And yes I did serve in the United States Navy-what have you done? What are you going to do? Toke up?








[/quote]

Going a bit off topic, but if you actually believe that the marijuana habit is only specific to liberals, you're a bit naieve... that's almost as silly as saying that the only cokeheads and alcoholics are republicans.
[/quote]
I do not belive republicans, conservatives or even moderates want marijuana legalization. I use the Hemp/toking stereotype to enflame my weak pointed fellow members into tantrums of profanity.

No, you are right, everybody loves reefer. I think when you begin to revell in it, you have gone too far.









MJ does burn up the mind. MJ is much worse than cigarretes. MJ is as bad as alcohol when it when it comes to multi-tasking.

From the start of this thread I have not been able to be serious. Threads that start as this one did just ask for the bafoonary witnessed. Some people are better at the debate of, "Can I put saltwater fish in with my P's?"

I hear the F-bombs comming............................run for cover!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Not my point Tom. My point being that we went into the civil war for one thing, but rallied around something else completly diffrent (some thing worth fighting for).... <--- my point.
> *Lincoln was a republican, of course he was great :*rasp:


Even if you buy the absurd notion that the North rallied around freeing slaves(most northerners wanted black people out of their states entirely), how could you establish greatness through being a Republican? You need to research who's funding the great GOP party's political camapigns and see who they're in bed with. That is where 90% of their policy comes from: legalized bribery.
[/quote]

I cant even make a joke any more? I even included the smiley and everything this time. Most northeners? Big assumption there. Hell, most southerns didnt care about the slavery issue... Nor see them as "slaves".
[/quote]
These days only a few on this site can see something as a joke while others take it seriously.
Like Louie D taking the lock seriously.
I thought of changing my avatar to the republican elephant, because I am conservative, but I knew all the haters would start complaining, so I didn't put it. Im not the kind of person that hates people for being Democrat, or Liberal, but you dont say you hate Bush just because he is in the opposite political party. People are allowed to hate people, but there has to be a reason to it. You have a right to hate bush If you dont agree with his views, which is how R1Dermon hates him, and I respect that.








[/quote]

I am not a liberal dude =D

Ridermon makes a thread about how conservatives name call liberals and you get bashed. BUt then you make a generalization that all conservatives bone their sisters. Comon man, grow the f*ck up.

I don't even want an excuse. Refrain from responding to this, or thinking of a BS excuse for your hipocracy.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

shut the hell up dude...its easy for you to overlook the other comments in this thread, so without you taking those into consideration, you really need to just shut the f*ck up for your own good.

one more thing....eat my sh*t...hypocrite.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> shut the hell up dude...its easy for you to overlook the other comments in this thread, so without you taking those into consideration, you really need to just shut the f*ck up for your own good.
> 
> one more thing....eat my sh*t...hypocrite.


 






WTF?​


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> shut the hell up dude...its easy for you to overlook the other comments in this thread, so without you taking those into consideration, you really need to just shut the f*ck up for your own good.
> 
> one more thing....eat my sh*t...hypocrite.


reflects your immense intellegence, you know.

I did not overlook any comments. I read the entire thread there psycho. I need to stfu for my own good? Do you feed on attention? Man you are a very very angry dude.

Please, I am not a hypocryte. The comments aimed at you were retaliation. And look at you grouping all conservative hicks with the rest of them.

You are a joke. And you sir, stfu for your own good.

God Bless America.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

fargo, im simply pointing out that no matter what, some dipshit comes along and says, why dont you go smoke some marijuana you stupid hippy...or something incredibly close to that. thats all...my response to that is to go bone your sister, to whomever thinks they can generalize about democrats and not get the same treatment right back at them.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

jaxx said:


> I do not belive republicans, conservatives or even moderates want marijuana legalization. I use the Hemp/toking stereotype to enflame my weak pointed fellow members into tantrums of profanity.
> 
> No, you are right, everybody loves reefer. I think when you begin to revell in it, you have gone too far.
> 
> ...


Show everyone one legitiment scientific article that pot has ever caused personal injury, death or disease. Your comment is f*cking stupid when the THC ( the ingredient in marjiuana that gets you high) promotes neuron growth in the brain.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

User said:


> I do not belive republicans, conservatives or even moderates want marijuana legalization. I use the Hemp/toking stereotype to enflame my weak pointed fellow members into tantrums of profanity.
> 
> No, you are right, everybody loves reefer. I think when you begin to revell in it, you have gone too far.
> 
> ...


Show everyone one legitiment scientific article that pot has ever caused personal injury, death or disease. Your comment is f*cking stupid when the THC ( the ingredient in marjiuana that gets you high) promotes neuron growth in the brain.
[/quote]















no scientific evidence to prove it. But then again, who is going to do the study for long term use. Also, who is going to do the study with an illegal substance, and esp. not the "street" stuff.

I did a debate on MJ last year and won both sides 5 times. =D


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Dude this thread is growing too fast... Most likely no one here is going to change their opinion so why is everyone so intent in getting everyone in agreement.. On another note I have a gold ribbon sticker on my car that says "Ribbons don't save lives" lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

louie d, lets get on a level playing field here...when i say bush sucks....your response should NOT be, "ohh, you're a pot smoking hippy"...same for everyone here...you should NOT generalize about a particular grouping of people based on the actions of a few. i like guns, a lot of liberals dont like guns and want them banned, when i get into a gun discussion, i dont appreciate people throwing out things like "ohh the liberals want to violate the constitution..." blah blah blah, because thats simply not true, SELECT partisans in the democratic party line want to, as do select partisans in the republican party line...it swings both ways. when something political is being discussed, dont refer to the mistakes as "liberal" mistakes...they're not "liberal" mistakes, they're simply mistakes. feel free to broaden your horizons and search for WHO made the mistakes, or WHAT is wrong, dont put out the simple minded answer, "its because of the liberals" because THAT makes you look unintelligent (not you personally, but whoever says it, which there are a few on these boards who are eager to use that phrase). when i hold civil discussions (rare occasion), i dont say that the CONSERVATIVES are the reason that whatever's wrong is wrong...i blame it on the PERSON responsible...if bush screws something up (known to happen once or twice), i dont say the conservatives are jackasses...i say BUSH is a jackass...i've also never generalized about conservatives in the past in any of my discussions, there's no point to it, thats what i was hoping to portray to you with my use of sarcasm. as dannyboy points out quite often, this is just complete polarization...all the pundits and guests on fox are in the habit of saying "liberal" as a bad derrogatory term...and the same with the dems on occasion...especially some of the more radical ones...its become quite apparent to me that in todays society, since bush sr has taken office, the country has become more and more divided into two groups...republicans, and democrats...and half the people in each group dont give a damn about anything their party represents, they just vote because someone told them to. and THATS the truth.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Louie D said:


> no scientific evidence to prove it. But then again, who is going to do the study for long term use. Also, who is going to do the study with an illegal substance, and esp. not the "street" stuff.
> 
> I did a debate on MJ last year and won both sides 5 times. =D


Cannabis is rated as one of the few recreational drugs with null neurotoxicity while other recreationals such as alchohol which has high neurotoxicity or completely legal with known long term affects.

If someone supports marijuana illegality, then they are saying "If I don't like it or don't see the point in it, then no one should be allowed to have it. Marijuana users will get upset over that answer, and they should when such simple basic rights are illegal. Pot prohibition is useless.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> louie d, lets get on a level playing field here...*when i say bush sucks....your response should NOT be, "ohh, you're a pot smoking hippy"...same for everyone here.*..
> 
> First off I never said anything remotely like that in this thread, or attacked the liberal views. I was everything but mean. I am just pointing out now that when you are pinned with that rage that carries over to your post, you freak out more and curse.
> 
> ...


Well anyway. I respect your thoughts and views. Just understand, don't generalize me either. I am a mild conservative, with views from both sides, and dislikes for both sides. But i sway more toward the conservative side. But I don't bash liberals.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

and did i say you did? did i say that CNN and MSNBC didnt? no, its just they're less blatant than fox IMO...now, airamerica, thats a different story. but honestly, if you listen to hannity or oreilly on the radio, its freaking disgusting how they attack liberals with everything they've got...and when they get shown up, they cower back and move on...there are pundits on CNN and MSNBC that constantly barrage conservatives (mostly fox personel), but they're a lot fewer and further between than CNN and MSNBC...when CNN decides to attack, they do so in an editorial, not on live TV.

also, about you not saying anything about a pot smoking hippy, im talking about a group of people who constantly say that, im on another message board and there are 2-3 people over there who respond with that a lot. that's actually such a consistant response, that everyone thinks its ok to respond that way now...another example of fox brainwashing everyone with their political jargon. i want to be able to discuss my views without being bashed for being a liberal. if i say, i like guns, and then someone says, i dont like guns, fine, if i say, i support national healthcare and you say you're a socialist hippy...thats not fine...it degrades the debate and then i start slinging insults and curses because the entire subject matter of the discussion had already been skewed to begin with...do you see where im coming from?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Louie D said:


> "Ann Coulter looks like a dude; she has an adam's apple" hmm...just two examples on this site of how liberals can act towards a threat.


Wellll... Gotta agree with Danny. He was stating the obvious, she kind of does. She also has a very mannish voice and looks a LOT like this dragqueen I know...

Edit: AS FOR AIDS IN AFRICA... It has been proven if people go in and EDUCATE the women about condom use and the prevention of its spreading AIDS, the occurance tends to drop in the region the education took place. The main problem tends to be that wives and their children are getting it from unfaithful husbands... What can you do about that? Well if the women he is sleeping with are making him wear a condom its going to do a HELL of a lot to promote the African family.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Louie D said:


> Not my point Tom. My point being that we went into the civil war for one thing, but rallied around something else completly diffrent (some thing worth fighting for).... <--- my point.
> *Lincoln was a republican, of course he was great :*rasp:


Even if you buy the absurd notion that the North rallied around freeing slaves(most northerners wanted black people out of their states entirely), how could you establish greatness through being a Republican? You need to research who's funding the great GOP party's political camapigns and see who they're in bed with. That is where 90% of their policy comes from: legalized bribery.
[/quote]

I cant even make a joke any more? I even included the smiley and everything this time. Most northeners? Big assumption there. Hell, most southerns didnt care about the slavery issue... Nor see them as "slaves".
[/quote]
These days only a few on this site can see something as a joke while others take it seriously.
Like Louie D taking the lock seriously.
I thought of changing my avatar to the republican elephant, because I am conservative, but I knew all the haters would start complaining, so I didn't put it. Im not the kind of person that hates people for being Democrat, or Liberal, but you dont say you hate Bush just because he is in the opposite political party. People are allowed to hate people, but there has to be a reason to it. You have a right to hate bush If you dont agree with his views, which is how R1Dermon hates him, and I respect that.








[/quote]

I am not a liberal dude =D

Ridermon makes a thread about how conservatives name call liberals and you get bashed. BUt then you make a generalization that all conservatives bone their sisters. Comon man, grow the f*ck up.

I don't even want an excuse. Refrain from responding to this, or thinking of a BS excuse for your hipocracy.
[/quote]

Talk... yea I guess, but I am proud of my views and will not tollerate preaching, or convincing me that I am wrong. I belive in what I belive in and am just fine no matter what anyone else thinks...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

jaxx said:


> I do not belive republicans, conservatives or even moderates want marijuana legalization.


We weren't talking about legalization, but I don't see why a true conservative would be against marijuana legalization. Conservatives are for small government and personal freedoms, right ? Why do we need these regulations that take away freedoms rather than let people choose for themselves and not have the "nanny" government protect people from the evil green leaf ? If you area against legalization of marijuana, I don't see why you would even support the 2nd amendment, because the logic that marijuana harms people is no different that saying guns kill people. And isn't that liberalism ?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> ok, this is my final message...i have just as much right to support or not support the president of the united states as anybody else in america, im a tax paying citizen, and i've done a lot for my country and my state including volunteer police work and various supervised police operations. i do not need people telling me what the hell to think about politics and the war in iraq, if someone posts about something in iraq, im free to give my opinion, wether you like it or not, thats not my problem, thats your problem. so seriously, quit with all the liberal bashing, every freaking post about something bad in america always cites a liberal as a cause, thats just not the case, and if you'll take a step out of your shutter and enter reality, you'd see for yourself that that's not the case. i dont pick fights, and what i say i mean, so please, STOP TELLING ME THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM UNPATRIOTIC BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, STOP TELLING ME THAT IM WHATS WRONG WITH AMERICA BECAUSE I HATE BUSH, the FACT is, i hate bush, and thats not going to change anytime soon by the looks of it, i completely disagree with all his policies and everything he's done so far, i believe he's one of the worst presidents this country has ever seen, and JUST BECAUSE I HATE HIM, DOES NOT MEAN THAT I DONT SUPPORT THE TROOPS. my cousin, one of the closest people to me, was in iraq for a year and 2 months, i've sent 4 care packages to random troops i dont even know and i've never heard from, which i dont mind, i just like to know that i helped them out...one of my best friends from highschool is over there now and actually sustained an injury to his index finger from a ricochet bullet in a firefight in southern baghdad. 2 of my other friends whom i've known for 3 and 4 years respectively are also in iraq, unharmed as of yet (knock on wood)...believe me, i support the troops, and i dont need jackasses online telling me that i dont, the reason i so passionately despise this war is BECAUSE of the fact that i know these people over there...its BECAUSE i care about these people who are over there...IVE SEEN mothers at their 20 year old sons funeral, all because some cowboy from texas wanted to blow some sh*t up...final word, this is me, you wont change me or how i feel, i can't imagine if one of my friends or my cousin had been killed in action, i can't even speculate as to how i would deal with it...not to mention my other friends or my aunt/uncle and my friends parents...supporting bush does not equate to supporting the troops...i support the troops, i also support pulling out of iraq, and i do NOT support bush...period end of rant, end of discussion.


Here we go again................Oh, poor me. People don't like me-call me names. I hate BUSH blah, blah, blah, those dang rich oil people blah, blah, why won't they like, let me just sit around............collect a check.............toak on my splif. Damn rich people...can't they pay my way. I think if we didn't have a government and, you know, just live in the way of love and the great spirit. I CARE man.................slurp, slurp, uh, slurp, I C.......ARE.

Why do we have boarders, anyway? We din't cross the border-the border crossed us! Man I hope I make it as an artist. I'll get by on my HEMP clothing sales for now..........man this is all busssshhess fault, man. I hope NADER wins next time...........










Can't we just stick to fish, please?
[/quote]

considering my post was not all that intellectual, i find it rather surprising that the intellectual capacity that it did contain completely flew over your head...i can also see that you like to generalize, like, so you like bush? you're a ******* that drives a beat up ford 150 and fucks his sister when his mom is out of town.

and yes, the civil war was about slavery exodus, i've been in this debate before and i'd be happy to point you to some declaration of causes of georgia, south carolina, and texas, amongst others, which clearly state that the main cause of seceeding from the USA was because of the government imposing on their right to own slaves...it can be skewed both ways really, was it about states rights? or was it about slavery? i say slavery since that is what was banned and thats what the south so desperately wanted to keep instated.
[/quote]

No, it was about preserving the union. Linsoln didnt give 2 shits about the slaves. The Gettysburg Address was a farse. He freed the slaves in REBEL states, NOT ones loyal to the Union. Ive been in this debate many times as well and ill be more than happy to quote some of the brightest minds in US Civil War research







. The war was not about slavery at all. The South did not leave the Union because of Slavery, they left because they were tired of the Yankee leaders, the taxations upon countless other things. The Civil War just didnt happen over night in 1861. The Civil War a powder keg since the 1830s (when the real problems started)


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Bake - I was just saying that your views for those subjects you listed were liberalistic in nature; in response to you asking "what do you consider 'liberal' " I wouldn't say you are "wrong" for your views; ever.

latttttter


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> I do not belive republicans, conservatives or even moderates want marijuana legalization.


We weren't talking about legalization, but I don't see why a true conservative would be against marijuana legalization. Conservatives are for small government and personal freedoms, right ? Why do we need these regulations that take away freedoms rather than let people choose for themselves and not have the "nanny" government protect people from the evil green leaf ? If you area against legalization of marijuana, I don't see why you would even support the 2nd amendment, because the logic that marijuana harms people is no different that saying guns kill people. And isn't that liberalism ?
[/quote]
Being that MJ use is already widespread, I say legalize it and tax the snot out of it.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

CanuckFormerlyKnownAs~DannyBoy~ said:


> Hey Louie D,
> 
> What about the 2+ million killed in Rwanda and Darfur?
> 
> ...











dont mess with danny, kepp on being what you are r1der, joey'd has your back


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

jaxx said:


> I do not belive republicans, conservatives or even moderates want marijuana legalization.


We weren't talking about legalization, but I don't see why a true conservative would be against marijuana legalization. Conservatives are for small government and personal freedoms, right ? Why do we need these regulations that take away freedoms rather than let people choose for themselves and not have the "nanny" government protect people from the evil green leaf ? If you area against legalization of marijuana, I don't see why you would even support the 2nd amendment, because the logic that marijuana harms people is no different that saying guns kill people. And isn't that liberalism ?
[/quote]
*Being that MJ use is already widespread, I say legalize it and tax the snot out of it.*
[/quote]

Smartest thing posted in this entire thread!!!


----------

